

TED Talks: Living with Data - cwan
http://paul.kedrosky.com/archives/2009/11/ted_talks_livin.html

======
iamwil
<http://www.ted.com/talks/view/id/685>

Link to the original talk

~~~
mreidlewis
I am very enthusiastic about ted innoventsion, its great. once i had seen a
movie on a similar l ideas. I look farward to seening him in other invenstions

------
randomtask
Interesting that this was posted shortly after the discussion about developing
on handhelds prompted by RFS5. The hardware used by the MIT system, excluding
the projector, is mostly provided by mobile devices these days anyway.

There could be an interesting way to take the RFS5 idea and combine it with an
approach similar to this. Targeting developers in that case would be a smart
approach since they're more likely to be early adopters.

------
brown9-2
Pranav Mistry and Pattie Maes have demoed this technology at a previous TED
talk also:
[http://www.ted.com/talks/pattie_maes_demos_the_sixth_sense.h...](http://www.ted.com/talks/pattie_maes_demos_the_sixth_sense.html)

------
maheshs
It will change the way we use digital things.

